# WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly



## cybermerlin (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know who maintainer pfstatd(8)

```
uname -v
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014
```

in /var/log/all.log:

```
Mar 17 08:25:25 ghost root: /etc/rc: WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
Mar 17 08:25:25 ghost kernel: /etc/rc: WARNING: $pfstatd_enable is not set properly - see rc.conf(5).
```
commit fix please into 
file: /usr/local/etc/rc.d/pfstatd
change to

```
rcvar="${name}_enable"
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 17, 2014)

The maintainer of any given port can be discerned from it's Makefile. So for sysutils/pfstat (/usr/ports/sysutils/pfstat/Makefile):

```
# Created by: Max Laier <max@love2party.net>
# $FreeBSD: head/sysutils/pfstat/Makefile 327772 2013-09-20 23:05:58Z bapt $

PORTNAME=	pfstat
PORTVERSION=	2.5
PORTREVISION=	1
CATEGORIES=	sysutils net
MASTER_SITES=	http://www.benzedrine.cx/

MAINTAINER=	araujo@FreeBSD.org
```
Suggest you contact the port maintainer directly or open a PR.


----------

